
Ladyada hosts Andrew “bunnie” Huang on Ask an Engineer [video] - throwaway000002
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZeCvEa7OqI
======
Cerium
When I was in 6th grade I found Ladyada's website, that really annoying one
with the white dots you had to click, and saw her newest project, minty mp3. I
was really impressed and thought I would never be able to design circuits that
well. It was already my goal to be an electrical engineer. Then a year or two
later Andrew released his book "Hacking the Xbox", I read that in one sitting.
Really awesome work. I was just floored by the confidence to go to all that
work setting up a bus tap like that to extract the initialization code.

Anyway, these two have been people I've been envious of at times and
inspirational figures at others. A little random, but I thought I would share.

~~~
Posibyte
I'll second these sentiments. In college, I caught her build log of the
original Game Grrl. Seeing her take commodity objects and clone systems and
turning it into a lovely end product was my spark to get into the world of
hardware.

Her, Andrew Huang, and Ben Heckendorn are wonderfully inspirational creators
and hackers that I've on countless occasions referenced and consumed all sorts
of projects and ideas from.

~~~
anaccountwow
When I was 3rd or 4th grade I would spend a lot of my free time on the
internet reading the BenHeck forum. I got a lot of inspiration from the
various diy portable builds and broke a lot of game consoles trying to emulate
them.

------
deepnet
[https://youtu.be/gZeCvEa7OqI?t=29m9s](https://youtu.be/gZeCvEa7OqI?t=29m9s)
Bunnie demonstrates his introspective phone collaboration with Snowden

[https://youtu.be/gZeCvEa7OqI?t=1h17m41s](https://youtu.be/gZeCvEa7OqI?t=1h17m41s)
and his microcontroller for papercraft, Chibitronics

~~~
awfullyjohn
Bunnie was part of this great documentary on Shenzhen,

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY)

------
Jugurtha
Around 17:45, is he talking about a _basis_ and other keys being a linear
combination of basis vectors?

~~~
tptacek
There's an example of a similar attack here:

[https://cryptome.org/hdcp-4attacks.htm](https://cryptome.org/hdcp-4attacks.htm)

~~~
Jugurtha
Thanks. I don't know anything about crypto so I was just poking in the dark.
From the resource I think I wasn't that far off but there's a lot I didn't
understand (understood concepts but not consequences).

------
kesor
Resonates really well with this blog post where the author explains how people
are in constant contact with technology, but lost the skills to understand how
it works.

[http://www.coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-
co...](http://www.coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/)

------
geomark
As a hardware-first kind of guy, I really identify with bunnie. Would love to
do the kind of stuff he is doing.

------
kesor
Almost two hours explaining why DMCA is a direct cause why young Americans are
going to be shitty engineers.

------
77pt77
I read that as LadyGaga and was feeling really confused.

